# ridere



## ANGELİCA

"ridere" si usa con "a" o no? Per esempio rido questa ragazza o a questa ragazza?


----------



## macforever

ANGELİCA said:


> "ridere" si usa con "a" o no? Per esempio rido questa ragazza o a questa ragazza?



Rido a questa ragazza.


----------



## SibylVane

No.

Puoi usare "rido con" per dire che *tu e qualche altra persona* state ridendo della stessa cosa.
Puoi usare "rido di"/ "rido per" per dire che *tu* stai ridendo di qualcuno o per qualcosa.


----------



## effeundici

Si può _*sorridere a qualcuno*_ ma non _*ridere a qualcuno*_


----------



## Paulfromitaly

macforever said:


> Rido a questa ragazza.


E cosa vorrebbe dire in italiano?


----------



## Necsus

Senza soffermarsi sulla reale frequenza d'uso, c'è però da rilevare anche quanto detto nel Treccani:

*a.* *Ridere a qualcuno*, sorridergli in segno di affetto, di simpatia, di confidenza: _il bambino già mi riconosce_, _mi ride appena mi vede_. In senso fig., guardare con benevolenza, arridere, mostrarsi propizio: _la vita_, _l’avvenire gli rideva davanti_; _finché la fortuna gli riderà_, _diventerà sempre più potente_; _La dea negli occhi folgorar vedresti E ’l ciel riderli a torno e li elementi_ (Poliziano).


----------



## champagne3

E che cosa significa “ridere su”? Ho letto questo: "L'occhio chiaro ride sulle gote imporporate."


----------



## Fooler

L'occhio (che si trova sopra le = sulle gote) assume il contorno/la sottigliezza come (le labbra/la bocca in) un sorriso

Mia versione


----------



## bearded

champagne3 said:


> E che cosa significa “ridere su”? Ho letto questo: "L'occhio chiaro ride sulle gote imporporate."


Concordo con Fooler:
Secondo me non si tratta di ''ridere su'', bensì qui ''ridere'' è usato in modo 'assoluto' o indipendente:  l'occhio chiaro ha un'espressione ilare - al di sopra delle guance rosse.  ''Su'' introduce un complemento di stato in luogo.


----------



## champagne3

Grazie a tutti!


----------



## barking fellows

Mi permetto di dissentire da Necsus: la reale frequenza d'uso importa eccome, su questo forum, e mi pare che al giorno d'oggi la frase "il bambino gia' mi riconosce, mi ride appena mi vede" non si possa sentire, mentre "il bambino mi ride!!" o "perche' mi ridi?" o "non mi ridere!" sono forme - forse colloquiali, forse regionali - che si sentono usare nell'accezione dell'OP...


----------



## Necsus

Hmm... su cosa, dissenti, barking fellows? Quello che io dicevo all'epoca è che al di là della frequenza d'uso non si può non tenere conto di quanto registrato nei vocabolari, che attestano l'esistenza dell'espressione. E non come colloquialismo o regionalismo, che di norma sono segnalati, è più probabile che sia una forma letteraria/obsoleta.


----------



## francisgranada

Ho una domanda a proposito:


> *a.* *Ridere a qualcuno*, sorridergli in segno di affetto, di simpatia, di confidenza ....


Chiaro.


> ... _il bambino ... mi ride appena mi vede _


 In questo caso invece, se non avessi letto il presente thread,  spontaneamente non saprei se il motivo di ridere sia la simpatia, affetto, ecc., oppure il bambino ride perché sono (o gli sembro) ridicolo, comico, ecc.  Nel mio caso personale si tratta evidentemente dell'influenza dello slovacco***, comunque voglio chiedervi se in italiano  un tale senso/significato (piuttosto negativo) non esiste in assoluto.

***In alcune lingue slave esiste un costrutto analogo (ridere + pronome personale al dativo) che però ha piuttosto un significato/senso negativo


----------



## bearded

> Il bambino mi ride appena mi vede<, esempio del Treccani, penso sia un'espressione antiquata.  Oggigiorno universalmente si dice (credo) ''il bambino mi sorride appena mi vede''.  Può essere preoccupante se il bambino ride (senza 'mi') appena mi vede: forse ho qualcosa di ridicolo nel mio aspetto, che gli adulti non hanno il coraggio di dirmi.... Il sospetto di francis sta in piedi solo se non c'è il 'mi'.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded man said:


> > Il bambino mi ride appena mi vede<, esempio del Treccani, penso sia un'espressione antiquata. Oggigiorno universalmente si dice (credo) ''il bambino mi sorride appena mi vede''. ...


Infatti, penso che oggidì ci sia una chiara differenza tra _ridere _e _sorridere_. Nonostante ciò, nel caso di un piccolo bambino, mi pare anche accettabile "mi ride appena mi vede  ", nel senso che ride ad alta voce, in maniera dolcissima, in cui solo i piccoli bambini riescono a ridere ...  Ma se qualcuno mi dicesse "Signor XY mi ride ogni volta quando lo incontro" allora (spontaneamente, da non madrelingua) non saprei cosa pensare ... 





bearded man said:


> ... Il sospetto di francis sta in piedi solo se non c'è il 'mi'.


Ho capito.


----------



## barking fellows

Necsus said:


> Hmm... su cosa, dissentisci, barking fellows? Quello che io dicevo all'epoca è che al di là della frequenza d'uso non si può non tenere conto di quanto registrato nei vocabolari, che attestano l'esistenza dell'espressione. E non come colloquialismo o regionalismo, che di norma sono segnalati, è più probabile che sia una forma letteraria/obsoleta.


Ciao mitico Necus. Dissento proprio da questo tuo pensiero, che quanto segnalato dai vocabolari vada considerato, su WRF, indipendentemente dalla frequenza d'uso. Ripeto: attualmente non si usa "mi ride" col significato di "mi sorride", mentre - a livello forse regionale, forse colloquiale, non so - si usa "mi ride" nell'accezione dell'OP "ride di me".
Ciao mitico bearded man


----------



## Necsus

barking fellows said:


> Dissento proprio da questo tuo pensiero, che quanto segnalato dai vocabolari vada considerato, su WRF, indipendentemente dalla frequenza d'uso


Perdonami, ma non capisco. Se tu lo ritieni opportuno, non considerare ciò che viene detto nei vocabolari, ma per quanto mi riguarda sarà sempre un riferimento di liceità grammaticale, anche nell'ambito di WRF. Poi può essere più o meno usato.


----------



## bearded

Ciao, barking fellows, e grazie per il 'mitico' assolutamente immeritato. E ciao, Necsus.
Vorrei trasmettere un messaggio ''conciliatorio'':  Necsus secondo me dice solo che la forma ''ridere a qualcuno'' esiste nei vocabolari, ma egli è ben consapevole che si tratta di una forma disusata:  siccome le forme dialettali o regionali sono solitamente segnalate, e questa non lo è, _''è probabile che sia una forma letteraria/obsoleta''. _In sostanza N. segnala che la forma in questione è esistita, ma oggi non si usa più: su questo mi pare che siamo tutti d'accordo. Non mi sembra per niente fuori luogo segnalare nel forum che un'espressione italiana esiste/esisteva, specie se alla segnalazione si aggiunge ''al di là della frequenza d'uso'', cioè (secondo me) = a parte il fatto che è disusata.
Considerando gli esempi del Treccani, vorrei d'altra parte notare che solo _il bambino mi ride _riguarda davvero ''ridere a qualcuno'', mentre gli altri esempi mi sembrano inappropriati: ..._gli rideva davanti _(ridere davanti a), _il ciel riderli attorno _(ridere attorno a..).
Colgo l'occasione per porgere i miei migliori auguri per le prossime festività a voi due ed a tutti gli altri membri - lettori o partecipanti in questo thread.


----------



## dragonseven

barking fellows said:


> Dissento proprio da questo tuo pensiero, che quanto segnalato dai vocabolari vada considerato, su WRF, indipendentemente dalla frequenza d'uso.


Da Treccani, ridere in "Sinonimi e Contrari" (grassetto nero mio):
"*3.* (_fig_., _*non com.*_) [guardare con benevolenza, mostrarsi propizio: _l'avvenire gli rideva davanti_] ≈ arridere, sorridere."

(Sarà «non comune» [di certo, non "antiquata", "letteraria" o "obsoleta"], però ogni volta che l'ho utilizzato e sentito utilizzare non ho mai visto nessuno che abbia storto il naso.)


> Ripeto: attualmente non si usa "mi ride" col significato di "mi sorride",


 Su questo, però, la colpa non è dei dizionarî, ma dei parlanti che non hanno idea della differenza semantica tra i tre verbi: «*ridere*», «*ridersi*(-*ela*)» e «*sorridere*».
Sinceramente, solo immaginare che un infante «*mi sorrida*», mi incuterebbe non poco timore.
Per cui, mi tranquillizza molto che «*mi rida*» come fatto.


> mentre - a livello forse regionale, forse colloquiale, non so - si usa "mi ride" nell'accezione dell'OP "ride di me".


 (Anzitutto, è ad uso figurato/figurativo.  )
Mai sentito! Secondo il mio modesto parere, hai fatto un po' di confusione.
Oltre a «*ridere* (*di*)», nell'accezione (negativa) cui fai riferimento, è molto in uso il verbo pron. intr. «*ridersi*» seguito dalla preposizione «di» (_e.g._: «{*mi rido* / *ti ridi* / *si ride*} *di* _qualcuno _o_ qualcosa _» [ovviamente, in questo caso, è piú comune il fam. «*ridersela*»: «{*me la rido* / *te la ridi* / *se la ride*} *di* _qualcuno _o di _qualcosa_»], «(*Di*) Che *ti ridi*?!?» [non so se l'uso sia su tutto il territorio, ma non ho dubbio che tutti le capiscono]) e, il piú ovvio e corretto, verbo tr. irr. «*deridere*».
Altre forme dello stesso verbo che mi vengono alla mente, per la stessa accezione, sono «*mi*/*ti ride* {*dietro* / *alle spalle*}» e «*mi*/*ti ride in faccia*» (non escludo ce ne siano altre).

«Oggi la fortuna *mi* (ar)*ride*.» significa semplicemente «Oggi la fortuna (ar)*ride a me*.», senza accezione negativa alcuna (e adesso dimmi pure che, in questi casi, è molto piú in uso «*arridere*»  ).

In italiano tradizionale è piú che corretto! Se in italiano moderno, molti preferiscono adoperare «*sorridere*» in luogo di «*ridere*», solo il tempo (né tu né io) darà modifica alle accezioni oggi attestate.

Naturalmente, alla domanda priva di contesto in OP, non posso fare a meno che essere d'accordo con la risposta di Macforever al #2.


----------

